# 4310 - PTO Problem



## brokeandneed

I have a JD 4310 with a 6 ft cutter and I let a friend borrow to mow a 2 acre lot. The PTO is not engaging now even though on the instrument panel it shows that it is engaged. 

He says it was working fine throughout his mowing and then he shut off. He noticed a patch he did not do and it did not engage when he tried to go back to mow that missed part. He says he did not hit anything (I raised the cutter and blades look fine as does underneath the cutter deck).

Any ideas?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum brokeandneed! When you pull the pto engagement knob, do you see any malfuction codes being indicated on the right fender malfunction light? If so they will be a series of long and short blinks of the light. Note them and write them down. We can then diagnose and figure out what steps to take next.


----------



## Live Oak

Sorry about the convoluted mess below but the screen size will not allow me to space out the troubleshooting chart out of the Deere Shop Manual. Hopefully you have an electrical problem which could be something as simple as a fuse. Hopefully the below steps will help you to find the problem. 





Rear PTO Circuit Diagnosis

Test Conditions:
• Key switch in run position, engine off
• Rear PTO off
• Mid PTO off
• Operator off seat

Test/Check Point Normal If Not Normal
1. Seat switch Battery voltage Check F5 fuse. Test key switch.
2. Mid PTO switch Battery voltage Check 562A, 562F, 562G and 562H Red wires and connections. Check F5 fuse. Test key switch.
3. Rear PTO switch Battery voltage Check 577C and 577B Pur wires and connections. Test mid
PTO switch.


Test Conditions:
• Key switch in run position, engine off
• Rear PTO on
• Mid PTO off
• Operator off seat
• X7 connector disconnected

Test/Check Point Normal If Not Normal
4. Rear PTO solenoid Battery voltage Check 574B and 574C wires and connections. Test Rear PTO
switch.
5. Mid PTO lockout relay Battery voltage Check 582 Red wire and connections.
6. X7 connector Battery voltage Check 574A and 574C wires and connections. Test Rear PTO
switch.


Test Conditions:
• Key switch in run position, engine off
• Rear PTO on
• Mid PTO off
• Operator on seat
• X7 connector connected

Test/Check Point Normal If Not Normal
7. Instrument panel PTO light
(not shown)
PTO lamp illuminated Test PTO lamp. Check 050D and 050A Blk wires and
connections to ground. If OK, replace instrument panel.
8. PTO seat interlock relay Battery voltage Test seat switch. Test V1 diode block. Check 539D, 539B and
539A wires and connections. Check 556 Lt Blu wire and
connections.


----------



## brokeandneed

Thank you for your reply and help on this. The 4310 does not have a mid-PTO, just a rear. I will try the different trouble shooting options.

Thanks again.


----------



## Live Oak

Be sure to post and let us know what you find out. Good luck with it. I think you likely have an electrical problem somewhere with a servo or a safety lockout switch.


----------



## MFreund

TF Admin has you going in the right directions. I would first crawl underneath and look for any loose connections and pulled wires. Brush hogging has lots of opportunities to pull wires. 

Let us know what you find!!


----------



## brokeandneed

On the malfunction light on the right fender, there is a series of one long, then one short, then 6 short blinks. However, it does not just come on when the PTO button is pulled up.


----------



## MFreund

If you have a ePower Reverser transmission. That code is 16. Controller does not see Botton Of Travel (BOT) on clutch switch.

The switch at the bottom of clutch is broken or out of adjustment. It is a on-off switch. Check that and adjust. The pedal must either open or close the switch. Whatever it is not doing now. To clear the code. Press the clutch down and move F-N-R switch to neutral.


If you don't have ePower reverser trans then the code you gave is wrong. EHydro will have 4 "sets" of lights in sequence. I don't know if this is causing the No PTO but it is a easy fix. Let us know!!


----------



## MFreund

*4310 PTO Problem*

Did you find a resolution to the problem!!


----------



## brokeandneed

Not yet. Unfortunately, I did not had time to work on the solution offered over the weekend. Will be working on the problem this weekend.


----------



## MFreund

*some more help*

Check for power at the PTO soleniod. Should have 12v. The wire is 574B Yellow.( the wire color is yellow and there will be the numbers 574B printed on the insulation) The same wire feeds the light and the soleniod. The soleniod (I think) is under the floor on the right side just in front of the rear tire, on or near the frame. There are 2 solenoids on one connector the 574b yellow will be on the end of the connector. The other solenoid is the MFWD.

If you have 12v with PTO switch on, key in run position, operator on seat. Then the soleniod is bad. BTW also check black 101b for ground. If you do not have 12v then it could be the wire broken or switch bad.


----------



## brokeandneed

Thank you to everyone for their replies - it is finally fixed!! Your posts on checking the electrical system was what let me track the problem down. It was a disconnected wire.

Again, thank you to everyone on this forum - y'all are great!!


----------



## MFreund

Great job!!! I am glad to have helped


----------

